# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کتاب های درسی  دوازدهم تجربی را   چگونه تهیه کنم

## zamina

دوستان من فارغ التحصیلی که مدرسه نمیرم به  پایگاه سامانه فروش و توزیع مواد اموزشی رفتم ولی متاسفانه وقت سفارش   گذشته بود به تلفن شون زنگ زدم  جواب نمیدم حالا سوالم اینه  چجوری کتاب ها را تهیه کنیم این نکته را توجه کنید من قصد خرید کتاب های دولتی وزارت اموزش و پروش رو دارم   :Yahoo (68):

----------


## mohi.goli

> دوستان من فارغ التحصیلی که مدرسه نمیرم به  پایگاه سامانه فروش و توزیع مواد اموزشی رفتم ولی متاسفانه وقت سفارش   گذشته بود به تلفن شون زنگ زدم  جواب نمیدم حالا سوالم اینه  چجوری کتاب ها را تهیه کنیم این نکته را توجه کنید من قصد خرید کتاب های دولتی وزارت اموزش و پروش رو دارم


اتفاقا منم رفتم بخرم که گفتن باید ثبت نام کنید تو سایت بعد رفتم یه دبیرستان گفتم گفتن چن تا از بچهامون ترک تحصیلین به نام اونا ثبت نام میکنیم بعد امروز که رفتم گفتن نشده ک ثبت نام کنیم  :Yahoo (2): 

حالا منتظرم دوازدهمیا برن مدرسه کتابای یکیشونو بگیرم کپی کنم :/ گیری افتادیم ... حالا شما اگه راهی یافتی به منم بگو  مرسی

----------


## Deha

سلام.باید از سامانه فروش تک جلدی کتب درسی سفارش بدین.ولی هر سال فقط میتونید کتابای یک پایه رو بخرید

----------


## rozhano

> دوستان من فارغ التحصیلی که مدرسه نمیرم به  پایگاه سامانه فروش و توزیع مواد اموزشی رفتم ولی متاسفانه وقت سفارش   گذشته بود به تلفن شون زنگ زدم  جواب نمیدم حالا سوالم اینه  چجوری کتاب ها را تهیه کنیم این نکته را توجه کنید من قصد خرید کتاب های دولتی وزارت اموزش و پروش رو دارم


امسال کتابای 10 11 12 رو فقط به مدرسه ها میدن به کتابفروشیا نمیدن که بتونید بگیرید.فقط کتابای 7 8 9 رو به کتابفروشیا میدن!
برا همین باید از کتاب خودتون استفاده کنید (اگه پشت کنکور نظام جدیدین)یا پرینت کنید کتابارو(اگه چشت کنکور نظام قدیمین

----------


## samira-t

> سلام.باید از سامانه فروش تک جلدی کتب درسی سفارش بدین.ولی هر سال فقط میتونید کتابای یک پایه رو بخرید


سلام به قیمت پشت جلدن؟ 
ممنون میشم آدرس سایت رو بدین

----------


## mohamad19

> سلام به قیمت پشت جلدن؟ 
> ممنون میشم آدرس سایت رو بدین


فک کنم آره. هر چی باشه از بازار ارزون تره

----------


## samira-t

> فک کنم آره. هر چی باشه از بازار ارزون تره


ممنون میشم آدرس سایت رو بدین

----------


## Soheil.si

> ممنون میشم آدرس سایت رو بدین


به قیمت روی جلد هستش ولی باید یه فرد فرهنگی داشته باشین..

----------


## NVIDIA

سلام دوستان
منم نظام قدیمم که میخوام نظام جدید کنکور بدم
الان بدجور به کتابای سال دوازدهم چاپ امسال نیاز دارم
بجز پرینت گرفتن هیچ راهی نیست که خود کتابهارو تهیه کنیم ؟ ( حتی با قیمت بالاتر از پشت جلد )

----------


## zamina

متاسفانه ما نظام قدیمی ها رو از همه طرف تحریم کردند

----------


## _POORYA_

*برای زیست ۱۲ میتونین از کتاب درسی مخصوص ۹۸ استفاده کنین
دینی جدید باید باشه شیمی هم ی کم عوض شده در حد حذف و اضافه ، ی تغییر جرئی هم ریاضی ۱۲ داشته تو مشتق
بقیه هم هیچی*

----------


## Deha

> سلام به قیمت پشت جلدن؟ 
> ممنون میشم آدرس سایت رو بدین


بله
همین رو گوگل سرچ کنین سایت رو میاره براتون

----------


## mlt

من رفتم اصلا اون گزینه خرید تک جلدی برداشتن


> بله
> همین رو گوگل سرچ کنین سایت رو میاره براتون

----------


## rozhano

> بله
> همین رو گوگل سرچ کنین سایت رو میاره براتون


https://www.irtextbook.com
این سایت منظورتونه؟مثل اینکه زمان ثبت سفارشش بسته شده.تو قسمت ورود دانش اموزم که هرچی میزنم اطلاعات میگه معتبر نیست فکر کنم فقط برای دانش اموزان در حاله تحصیله نه دوستانه پشت کنکور

----------


## Deha

> من رفتم اصلا اون گزینه خرید تک جلدی برداشتن


پارسال که بود ولی امسال هنوز خبری نشده!!!!

----------


## Deha

> https://www.irtextbook.com
> این سایت منظورتونه؟مثل اینکه زمان ثبت سفارشش بسته شده.تو قسمت ورود دانش اموزم که هرچی میزنم اطلاعات میگه معتبر نیست فکر کنم فقط برای دانش اموزان در حاله تحصیله نه دوستانه پشت کنکور


نه فروش تک جلدی برای همه هست ولی امسال هنوز در مورد فروش تک جلدی خبری منتشر نشده

----------


## mohamad19

> ممنون میشم آدرس سایت رو بدین


فک کنم اسمش سامانه فروش مواد آموزشی باشه. الان نمیتونی سفارش بدی 20 مهر به بعد میتونی

----------


## Aryan-

دوستان به عنوان مشاور می گم، هیچ کتاب جدیدی به دست تون نخواهد رسید.

کتاب های مورد نیازتون رو باید پرینت رنگی (مثل زیست) و سیاه و سفید مثل (دینی) بگیرید. وقت و سرمایه تون رو هدر ندید. اصلا کتاب نیست یا اگرم باشه قیمت ها بسیار زیاده.

----------


## ehsan7777777

> فک کنم اسمش سامانه فروش مواد آموزشی باشه. الان نمیتونی سفارش بدی 20 مهر به بعد میتونی


از یه منبع که خودش توی توزیع کتب کار میکرد ، شنیدم که مثل اینکه این سایت تقریبا اوایل مهر واسه خرید آزاد باز شه ...(زمان دقیقشو مطمئن نیستم)

----------


## mohamad19

> از یه منبع که خودش توی توزیع کتب کار میکرد ، شنیدم که مثل اینکه این سایت تقریبا اوایل مهر واسه خرید آزاد باز شه ...(زمان دقیقشو مطمئن نیستم)


منم از آموزش پرورش شهرستان پرسیدم گفت 20 مهر

----------


## zamina

حالا کتاب های  دهم و یازدهم با قیمت دولتی اموزش و  پروش از کجا گیر بیاریم

----------


## Dmz.official

> حالا کتاب های  دهم و یازدهم با قیمت دولتی اموزش و  پروش از کجا گیر بیاریم



تهران فکر کنم فقط فروشگاه های فروش کتاب درسی هست که با کد ملی کتاب با تعرفه دولتی میده
دوازدهم رو الان نمیدن و فکر می کنم حدودا از اواسط مهر می تونی از فروشگاه تهیه کنی .
آدرس :
 
فروشگاه شماره 3 و اونی که انقلاب هست شاید کتاب هارو موجود نداشته باشند ولی فروشگاه مرکزی فکر کنم داره ( قبل از رفتن تماس بگیرید )
البته الان همه ی کتاب هاشون چاپ 97 هست .
یازدهم و اختصاصی دهم ( غیر از زیست ) رو چاپ 97 بگیر و بقیه دهم رو برو انقلاب و چاپ 96 رو با قیمت آزاد بخر

----------


## zamina

> تهران فکر کنم فقط فروشگاه های فروش کتاب درسی هست که با کد ملی کتاب با تعرفه دولتی میده
> دوازدهم رو الان نمیدن و فکر می کنم حدودا از اواسط مهر می تونی از فروشگاه تهیه کنی .
> آدرس :
>  
> فروشگاه شماره 3 و اونی که انقلاب هست شاید کتاب هارو موجود نداشته باشند ولی فروشگاه مرکزی فکر کنم داره ( قبل از رفتن تماس بگیرید )
> البته الان همه ی کتاب هاشون چاپ 97 هست .
> یازدهم و اختصاصی دهم ( غیر از زیست ) رو چاپ 97 بگیر و بقیه دهم رو برو انقلاب و چاپ 96 رو با قیمت آزاد بخر


من نمایندگی کتاب های  درسی   اموزش و  پروش تو انقلاب روبروی دانشگاه تهران  رفتم متاسفانه گفتند که فقط کتاب های  هفتم و هشتم و نهم را داریم  :Yahoo (19):  در ضمن شما مطمعن هستید که  این نمایندگی ها کتاب ها را دارند

----------


## Dmz.official

> من نمایندگی کتاب های  درسی   اموزش و  پروش تو انقلاب روبروی دانشگاه تهران  رفتم متاسفانه گفتند که فقط کتاب های  هفتم و هشتم و نهم را داریم  در ضمن شما مطمعن هستید که  این نمایندگی ها کتاب ها را دارند


گفتم که شوش و انقلاب معمولا موجود ندارند ولی فروشگاه مرکزی احتمالا داره ( من خودم از فروشگاه مرکزی گرفتم ) . زنگ بزن و بپرس موجودی دارند یا نه اگر داشتند برو بگیر

----------


## MOHAMAD HOSSEIN

من میدون انقلاب هر سه پایه 10 11 12 رو گیر آوردم. 
شما هم برید اونجا.

----------


## rozhano

> من میدون انقلاب هر سه پایه 10 11 12 رو گیر آوردم. 
> شما هم برید اونجا.


دوازدهم چاپ 98 هم دارن؟اسم مغازه ای که خریدید هم میشه بگید اگه میدونید یا حداقل مکانشو؟
زنگ زدم پایتخت کتاب گفت قیمت دوازدهمش 200 هزار تومنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## zamina

> گفتم که شوش و انقلاب معمولا موجود ندارند ولی فروشگاه مرکزی احتمالا داره ( من خودم از فروشگاه مرکزی گرفتم ) . زنگ بزن و بپرس موجودی دارند یا نه اگر داشتند برو بگیر


ایا شما کتاب های درسی  دهم 96 و یازدهم 97 رو از فروشگاه مرکزی  خریدی و نیز با مترو  اتوبوس   چجوری میشه به فروشگاه مرکزی رفت

----------


## zamina

> من میدون انقلاب هر سه پایه 10 11 12 رو گیر آوردم. 
> شما هم برید اونجا.


​کتاب های دولتی اموزش و پرورش   و یا کتاب های درسی   ازاد  ازانتشارات مدرسه

----------


## Dmz.official

> ایا شما کتاب های درسی  دهم 96 و یازدهم 97 رو از فروشگاه مرکزی  خریدی و نیز با مترو  اتوبوس   چجوری میشه به فروشگاه مرکزی رفت


یازدهم و تخصصی دهم ( غیر از زیست ) همشون هم چاپ 97 هستند و چاپ 96 ندارند و وقتی 98 بیاد هم احتمالا دیگه 97 رو ندارند ! ( دروس تخصصی دهم غیر از زیست 96 و 97 تفاوتی ندارند ) . زیست و عمومی دهم هم به صورت آزاد از انقلاب گرفتم
من خودم با مترو نرفتم ولی اگر بخوای با مترو بری فکر کنم بهترین راه این باشه که بری ایستگاه وردآورد ( با خط 5 ) و از اونجا یک اسنپی چیزی بگیری و بری و یا بپرسی چجوری میشه تا فروشگاه رفت ( خیابان داروپخش ) ولی فکر کنم نزدیک ترین ایستگاه به اونجا وردآورد هست .

----------


## tiny-ghost

شهر ما 4 تا لوازم التحرییری کتاب میفروشن.ب همه هم میفروشن.سر بزنین ب لوازمالتحریری ها.

----------


## zamina

> یازدهم و تخصصی دهم ( غیر از زیست ) همشون هم چاپ 97 هستند و چاپ 96 ندارند و وقتی 98 بیاد هم احتمالا دیگه 97 رو ندارند ! ( دروس تخصصی دهم غیر از زیست 96 و 97 تفاوتی ندارند ) . زیست و عمومی دهم هم به صورت آزاد از انقلاب گرفتم
> من خودم با مترو نرفتم ولی اگر بخوای با مترو بری فکر کنم بهترین راه این باشه که بری ایستگاه وردآورد ( با خط 5 ) و از اونجا یک اسنپی چیزی بگیری و بری و یا بپرسی چجوری میشه تا فروشگاه رفت ( خیابان داروپخش ) ولی فکر کنم نزدیک ترین ایستگاه به اونجا وردآورد هست .


​متاسفانه زنگ  زدم به  فروشگاه مرکزی   اونجا هم نداشت

----------


## rezagmi

> دوستان من فارغ التحصیلی که مدرسه نمیرم به  پایگاه سامانه فروش و توزیع مواد اموزشی رفتم ولی متاسفانه وقت سفارش   گذشته بود به تلفن شون زنگ زدم  جواب نمیدم حالا سوالم اینه  چجوری کتاب ها را تهیه کنیم این نکته را توجه کنید من قصد خرید کتاب های دولتی وزارت اموزش و پروش رو دارم


سامانه ظاهرا هنوز باز نشده برا ثبت نام
از بچه هایی که امسال دانشگاهی شدن بگیرید فعلا

----------


## zamina

> سامانه ظاهرا هنوز باز نشده برا ثبت نام
> از بچه هایی که امسال دانشگاهی شدن بگیرید فعلا


متاسفانه  اشنا های ما   همه نظام قدیمی هستند :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohamad19

سلام. دوستانی که کتاب درسی  نظام جدید میخوان میتونن به  سامانه فروش و توزیع مواد آموزشی مراجعه کنن. قسمت سفارش تک جلدی برید و سفارش بدید. توجه داشته باشید که فقط میتونید یک پایه تحصیلی رو کامل بخرید و بیشتر نمیشه مثلا فقط پایه دوازدهم کامل میتونید سفارش بدید و پایه های دیگه رو نمیتونید.با توجه به پایه تحصیلی که کتاباشو لازم دارید سفارش بدید. هرسال  سفارش تک جلدی هست و فقط سالی یکبار میتونید سفارش بدید و  پایه مورد نیاز رو تهیه کنید.موفق باشید. :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohamad19

> سلام. دوستانی که کتاب درسی  نظام جدید میخوان میتونن به  سامانه فروش و توزیع مواد آموزشی مراجعه کنن. قسمت سفارش تک جلدی برید و سفارش بدید. توجه داشته باشید که فقط میتونید یک پایه تحصیلی رو کامل بخرید و بیشتر نمیشه مثلا فقط پایه دوازدهم کامل میتونید سفارش بدید و پایه های دیگه رو نمیتونید.با توجه به پایه تحصیلی که کتاباشو لازم دارید سفارش بدید. هرسال  سفارش تک جلدی هست و فقط سالی یکبار میتونید سفارش بدید و  پایه مورد نیاز رو تهیه کنید.موفق باشید.


وجه داشته باشید 
درضمن توجه داشته باشید هنگام خرید یک کتاب بستگی به جنسیت شما داره نوشته دختران- پسران درست انتخاب کنید که اشتباه نشه یا دوتا کتاب سفارش ندید مثل هم.موفق باشید

----------


## Amir.sh.78

سلام آیا از این سامانه فروش کتب درسی میتونم فقط شیمی پایه دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم رو سفارش بدم؟فقط شیمی اما هر شیمی هر سه سال رو

----------


## zamina

> سلام آیا از این سامانه فروش کتب درسی میتونم فقط شیمی پایه دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم رو سفارش بدم؟فقط شیمی اما هر شیمی هر سه سال رو


خیر نمیشه فقط یه پایه و یه رشته ثابت رو میتونید سفارش دهید  :Yahoo (3):

----------

